#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  H./T./R./I./ E.x.c.h.a.n.g.e.r. \S\u\i\t\e (5)

## azeezy

Link found on internet. Help each other on the forum and you will receive help.  :Smile: 



Inspiration by roman serrano!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
pass: lavteam
*****
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


One click *****  :EEK!:  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Steps
Unrar the contents of this file to 
Your Install Folder\XchangerSuite5

OR 
Unrar the contents and paste the *XchangerSuite5* folder from extract *over* 
Your Install Folder\XchangerSuite5
i.e. C:\Program Files\HTRI\XchangerSuite5


Unpack the ***** and locate the dll files and replace them with the ones from *****.See More: H./T./R./I./ E.x.c.h.a.n.g.e.r. \S\u\i\t\e (5)

----------


## davidbach

Thankss

----------


## danieljk

thank you

----------


## danieljk

thank you

----------


## sid

thanks buddy

u r grt



Chill out 
Sid

----------


## subramanian.R

thanks

----------


## Omar Bin Zia

thanks a lot.......

----------


## pstriolo

Danke shoen

----------


## khurmi

thankssssssssssssssssss

----------


## khurmi

thank you

----------


## almega

thank you :Smile:

----------


## kamalnashar

thanks

----------


## asif

Please share "HTRI design manual" if some body have it. It is urgently required

See More: H./T./R./I./ E.x.c.h.a.n.g.e.r. \S\u\i\t\e (5)

----------


## mohamedellejmi

> Great job
> i need some tutorials on HTRI
> pls send it to rajindo@gmail.com



I recommend you to check this thread, where Eng. Mohamed Haggar has inserted a link to download the Heat Exchanger Design Handbook. This gives you the basic matter to understand HTRi or HTFS : 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

After getting through that book, HTRi's Help would do the rest...

Kind Regards

----------


## todopoderoso

Great post. Thank you.

----------


## rudiskw456

t5hank u

----------


## sharmeen

> Link found on internet. Help each other on the forum and you will receive help. 
> 
> Inspiration by roman serrano!
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Thankyou sir for this software. I want  favor from your side. Can you upload it in resume supported site like **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] etc. As these are the big files so  facing problem to download these files. 
Thankyou

----------


## muddu4u

hey buddy its showing security check failed............program is not running........please help me out

----------


## jambo

I've downloaded successfully. Thanks a lot for sharing!  :Smile: 

P/S: To everyone,
I think Uploading to rapidshare.com is more difficult to download (for free users like me) than many other servers (such as **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], filefactory.com, ...). But pls keep on uploading to rapidshare if that's easier and quicklier for you (sharers). Thanks for your any help  :Smile: 
Have fun!

----------


## kishorekolli

Thanks a lot for the help

----------


## sharmeen

Thankyou once again. finally after a lot of attempts i am able to download this software. Once again thankyou. 
I want some more favor from all members. Can you please guide me how to install this programm. IF there is any litreature available to use this software.  A training course is a better option. If it's available. I shall be vary thankful to you.
with kind regards

----------


## sadegh_msg

Thx Alooooooooooot

----------


## themonk110

can you tell me how to run this software. I can install successfully and after giving enough data, it is saying security check failed while giving run command.

----------


## Andi

Thank you

----------


## kamalnashar

Thanks

See More: H./T./R./I./ E.x.c.h.a.n.g.e.r. \S\u\i\t\e (5)

----------


## Camalion de Oro

tenkiu

----------


## nay_den

thank you brother

----------


## venkatesan.rm

thanks

----------


## naeem_engr

salam brothers.
i want product key for KORF hydraulics version 3 or up...does any body have this..
thnx in advance

----------


## arunvani

thanks

----------


## Roberto Montano Ruiz

Ala protect you Azeezy. Regards.

----------


## sb2070200

Thanks

----------


## shangar_ganesan

Great Job done :Smile:    Many many thanks for you :Smile: 

I've a request. Can you get the HTFS research handbook for Plate fin heat 

exchangers if possible?

----------


## gapp36

Great post,tanks from MEXICO, gracias amogo

----------


## okyaynoz

thank you

----------


## shriashwin

Thank you

----------


## indi_chem

Thanks.


Lets Help each other!See More: H./T./R./I./ E.x.c.h.a.n.g.e.r. \S\u\i\t\e (5)

----------


## indi_chem

Hi azeezy,
Thanks for uploading this software. when i installed this software with *****, on starting HTRI i got a message that HTRI failed to load UOM conversion file.Either UOM.UNT or UomSvr.Dll could not be found. Can anyone could suggest how to get these files.

----------


## jainrakeshj

Send link for HTRI Manual

----------


## ktrine

Thanks a lot.

----------


## velavanst

Thank You Very Much!!

----------


## imeagor

sp1 or 2 plz

----------


## KARTHIKVP29

Thank u very much friend..

----------


## potrozorri

Great software. Thanks mate.

----------


## saubao

Thanks a lot. Friend

----------


## rahulpatel1234

thank u

----------


## chandrasekhar1971

thanks . if I could get HTRI design manual , It could be helpful

----------


## dony

thnks

----------


## jlosada

Thanks

See More: H./T./R./I./ E.x.c.h.a.n.g.e.r. \S\u\i\t\e (5)

----------


## harry_alfiyan

Jazakallah
Thanks so much

----------


## greengeek

thanks a lot

----------


## Duche

thank you
:-)

----------


## ff10

Thanks

----------


## alwaw911

THx so much!!!

----------


## sperb

Thank you brother.

----------


## eusebeia

manual is having?

----------


## dev_chem

Thanks a lot dude.

----------


## sky216

thanks a lot

----------


## dchernandezs

thanks a lot

----------


## AAQE

Thanx for such a wonderful design tool for downloading. But can any tell me the password for unzipping HTRI suite files.?

----------


## ruchin1234

the HTRI_5.part1 and all files are password protected help....!!

See More: H./T./R./I./ E.x.c.h.a.n.g.e.r. \S\u\i\t\e (5)

----------


## ruchin1234

the rar files of HTRI 5 are password protected....plz help





god bless u.....!!

----------


## ruchin1234

u r simply great.....

god bless u..!!


keep posting

----------


## rkgupta

after Installation i am getting the massage of security fail can any body help me please. 
RKGupta

----------


## pop90

thankz  this is gud sfware

----------


## whtechc

Thanks for sharing this....more power to you!

----------


## aniket00786

help me how to install dnlded all links

----------


## aniket00786

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

not found

----------


## tknkpm

pls upload this file again

----------


## tknkpm

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> not found



pls upload this file again

----------


## henj

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> not found



This link gives the same files:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## praveen.biet

thanks a lot, i m looking for it

----------


## petroabbes

do have any tutorial to guide me for a use of this good software


thx a lotSee More: H./T./R./I./ E.x.c.h.a.n.g.e.r. \S\u\i\t\e (5)

----------


## petroabbes

is there any tutorial???

----------


## Yuva

Thank You Buddy

----------


## henj

> is there any tutorial???



Yes, a small one in the help menu - see my post #54 in this Thread:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## maurohj

thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## shahla

Merci that was so useful

----------


## hawlcat

Anyone has downloaded the package, could you pls upload it again? The package seems not right. thank you!

----------


## hawlcat

Got it, thanks, my mistake.

----------


## baouche

thanks

----------


## femotas

Thanks a lot

----------


## shahla

It was a great software .Thanks

----------


## luisbmwm6

hello azeezy the links for the suite are broken please upload them again thanka in advance

----------


## luisbmwm6

hello azeezy excuse me but the  links are broken can you lease upload them again thanks a lot

See More: H./T./R./I./ E.x.c.h.a.n.g.e.r. \S\u\i\t\e (5)

----------


## deepa.jagtiani

Dear Friends,
I need HTRI v5.0 or 6.0.
The links are dead.Plz help i need it urgently.
My mail Id:deeps_jagtiani@yahoo.co.in.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## PRAKASH TAMBE

can anybody give me step by step installation of htri 6..i have followed all the steps from this forum, but "xchanger suite was unable to find valid license".
thanks in advance .pls reply

----------


## processpipingdesign

also version 6.0 is available

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
 if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------

